# Albany NY Area



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello folks. Been reading about bees and beekeeping for the last couple of seasons and have finally made the leap. I'm getting my first bees in a few weeks.

Looking forward to the adventure and the education it will provide. Hope they do the garden well also.

Thanks for the great info. I appreciate all the helpful knowledgeable people here and hope to participate more as things come up .


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome!

You should get in touch with Lloyd Spear, he can't bee far from you...

[email protected]

Enjoy...


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

BeeCurious said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You should get in touch with Lloyd Spear, he can't bee far from you...
> 
> ...


I'm getting my bee's from him. Very much looking forward to it. Hoping spring will have sprung here by then.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

You may eventually want to requeen with Northern Queens but the packages Lloyd gets are very nice looking. You should offer to assist him if he ever needs a hand.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi No-sage, welcome to the forum from an ex-New Yorker. My daughter lives in Albany and we'll be picking up a couple of packages from Lloyd on the 23rd, I believe, and installing them in hives in the city. She has a couple more out in Grafton.

Good luck with your new livestock!

Wayne


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome fellow NYer.there is a bee club in your area called southern adirondack beekeepers good place to start


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

Wayne, 

My pick-up date with Lloyd is also the 23rd. Their new home is all ready to go..... hope they like the accomadations.


Dwayne, 

I've looked at their website and hope to make a meeting soon. I'm right between 2 groups, both hold meetings about the same distance away. I'll probably end up visiting both.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

just googled your home town.i was just up the road sunday.in clifton park


----------



## Holmes (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome, from a fellow Capital Region resident!

This will be my first year as well, and I'm quite excited. I joined SABA (Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association) recently and have been attending their meetings. In fact, they just held an all day seminar with a few speakers just this past Saturday at UAlbany that was quite informative. 

I purchased a package from Betterbee, I live just 10 minutes from them, but maybe I'll look into getting future packages from Llyod Spear. I'm unfamiliar with him, but I'll have to keep him in mind. Again, welcome, and hope you have a great first season!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome! I'm pleased you have found this Forum and SABA. Both are invaluable.

We run about 200 hives in the Capital Region and 300 overall. We run for honey and do as little pollination as possible. If we can help, we will. Call 370-4989 or email us at [email protected].

As a little help, the attatchment is a price list for an Amish guy near Amsterdam. Quite a few of us buy our woodenware from them. Prices are more than fair, and they are honest and sincere people to do business with. Imagine...fully assembled deeps for $7 and fully assembled frames (any size) for $.72!

Best of luck,

Lloyd


----------

